# Anyone in the forum a mechanic???



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd ask in the car forums but they act like I'm dumb or something... so thought I'd see if there is a mechanic around here... LOL


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

What kind of vehicle and what seems to be the problem?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ what he said^^ .. i know a little


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay... sooo there is a rattle under my car... I've ruled out anything that has to do with the cv axles or the ball joints... and I can feel it under my foot and the gas pedal... We've zipped tied everything that could be rattling with no luck... it's only getting worse... I have no idea what it could be, but it doesn't feel like something is just loose. It rattles most of the time unless I'm on the highway.... any suggestions? because me and my fiance are stumped.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

is it constant or does it vary with speed? example from 5-30mph it rattles but 35-50 no and then 55 to 70 yes? if its ONLY on certain speeds then its a tire balance issue.

how are your brakes??? have you inspected the front???

does the steering wheel shake at all?

suspension next, if you bounce each front corner does the car go down and up once or does it keep bouncing around???


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

it's usually at lower speed... I guess I need to get two more new tires.. I just rotated my new ones to the front and my older ones to the back... my breaks are new. It rattles up until I'm going like 50. it's usually when I hit a little of a bump.. it doesn't even have to be a bump where it should rattle. IDK what you mean by steering wheel shaking, because it does shake a little in reverse due to a loose trans mount.... which will be getting fixed asap. but that only happens when in reverse. don't think it should have to do with the on going rattle...


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and it's a 2001 honda civic lx sedan


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

does it sound like tin on metal rattling?? heat shield around the catalytic converter came loose most likely..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

its hard to diagnose a car without hearing it..... but look at the front end suspension/tires..... its 90% either of the 2


(steering wheel shaking is indicative of mis alignment and improper tire balance) thats why i was asking.....diagnosing is a process of elimination if u cant hear the sound and its hard to guess over the internet. lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

could be a wheel bearing.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

have anyway to record the sound?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Hows the ride quality? Loose strut possibly?

<--- Not an import kinda mechanic


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Makes sort of a clunk clunk clunk wobbling sound.... wheel barrings look alright. I'll try to record it, but honestly don't think I can when I'm driving if you could even hear it... *sigh* it is the most annoying sound


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

PRSweetKandi said:


> Makes sort of a clunk clunk clunk wobbling sound.... wheel barrings look alright. I'll try to record it, but honestly don't think I can when I'm driving if you could even hear it... *sigh* it is the most annoying sound


when u say wheel bearing look alright.. what are you looking at? jack the car up.. grab the tire on the each side and see if it wobbles.. not turning, see if there is any movement back and forth


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Did u listen to that video? Last time we did that test there was no movement. By I guess we should check again... its The most annoying thing ever


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well if thats how you checked it and it was good then nevermind.. i just saw, "it looked fine" thinking you looked at it and came to the conclusion it was ok.. 
back to the drawing board..

could be a loose strut.. when did you notice the sound? anything happen prior to noticing it?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm a mod on a Honda forum.. i'll post the vid and see if anyone can pinpoint the sound


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Its been there since I blight it last year but it has gpttn more frequent. And much louder


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought it dang phone lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Could a blown shock or strut be making that noise?

I remeber when I had my honda accord SLAMMED to the floor the blown shocks would make a clunk clunk sound


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

werd... blown struts make a clunking sound...

are the shocks all oily looking like this?

(not a Honda pictured.. there will be a coil around it of course)


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Just talked to my fiance he said he just felt of the strut and he said he would check it better this weekend that sort of makes sense. We will check into it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm betting on a blown shock, but its an 01 and that seems kinda new to have that happen.. whats the mileage on the car?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

chances are, the previous owner drove the shit out of it.. hitting every pot hole imaginable


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Its got close to 180k but the previous owner lived in Dallas and was a nice professional with kids. The owner before I have no idea... it has like over 20 carfax reports.... just too broke to afford them LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hey my car sounds something like that. They told me it was something about my axle but the sound is just annoying, that there is a piece of the (or something to do with the wheel connector thingy's) that is loose, but its not something that is needed except for stopping the noise. I don't feel stuff under my pedal though, but mine is the one on the right.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I drive a 08 and already got one blown strut. Definetly possible.

If its lowered a factory strut will go. Or if you do like ceelint said and drive thru pot holes a lot.

I drive the piss out of my car lol

Have you fiance jack the car up if the tire is hanging low indicates a blown strut


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oil leaking out also indicates a blown strut


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

sorry when i get home ill have speakers and ill listen to it. at work no haz speakers


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have oil leaking from a plastic part that is on or by the cam shaft?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats most likely the cam seal and wouldnt make any sound

does the clunking sound happen when you hit bumps or a rough part of the road?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

In my town, that was a normal road I was on.... it's starting to happen on the highway too. When I'm slowing down, it gets worse now.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Hows the ride quality? Loose strut possibly?
> 
> <--- Not an import kinda mechanic


im with this guy.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the good advice y'all...
I'll be looking into it more this weekend.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i listened to the video a couple of times and i cannot make out anything helpful. its going to be suspension related most likely, its a process of elimination....if u want to see if your struts are busted a) look for oil leaks from them b) bounce each corner of the car and look for the corner that keeps bouncing more than one down , one up and slight down to settle.

if they check out then u move on to anything from the sway bars, end links.....


as a matter of fact check your END LINKS. between struts, sway bar and or bushings or end links i will play odds it will be one of the three simply from experience. (hopefully its a n accurate educated guess)


i wont get into it but between working on cars since age 10 , racing and bulding since age 16 and 5 years of tech skool pass the info i gave u along to someone with some mechanical knowledge to start looking in those 3 spots ..... keep us updated



oh what letter is this ??? L L L L L lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

t.y rodrigooo lololol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

UPDATE:
Replaced the ti rods, struts, and ball joints...
still the noise. HAHAHA >.< Oh well I guessss.
So happy with all the help


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

try this last thing and im sure it will go away..... replace car


j/k


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish it was that easy. PAHAHAHA I would love a new car  Civic SI hatchback please


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its gotta be a worn bushing somewhere then.. as long as everything got buttoned up nice and tight when you replaced all that..


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

cEElint said:


> its gotta be a worn bushing somewhere then.. as long as everything got buttoned up nice and tight when you replaced all that..


Yes, I do believe it was done up right and tight, so I'll have my guy look at it this weekend again... He is in jail right now >.<


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

<---- sells toyota parts for a living

Toyota is my specialty but may i suggest sway bar bushings. wheel bearings would make noise the entire time the wheel is spinning. my other idea is the bushings in the steering shaft. just my 2 cents lol


----------

